

Ask HN: Help With Network Filesystem Implementation - burrows

Hey Everyone,<p>I've been working on a syncing, network filesystem and I wanted to get your advice on an implementation detail.  Our hope is that users will have all of their files (and eventually programs and settings) synced in the cloud.<p>Which would you prefer?<p>Option 1:<p><pre><code>    &#62; You install our software, Skyline, on Device A
    &#62; We create a folder in your home directory, /skyline
    &#62; You select individual folders and tell Skyline to sync them
    &#62; Each folder you selected is accessible from both its original location, and from the /skyline folder
    &#62; You install Skyline on Device B
    &#62; A /skyline folder is added to home, and any folders you added from Device A are accessible
    &#62; You select individual folders and tell Skyline to sync them
    &#62; The folders you add are now accessible in their original location, in Device B's /skyline folder, and in Device A's /skyline folder.
</code></pre>
Option 2:<p><pre><code>    &#62; You install our software "Skyline" on Device A
    &#62; Your entire home folder is now being synced
    &#62; You install our software, "Skyline" on Device B
    &#62; You are asked whether files from Device A should be merged with the files on Device B, or if the files from Device B should be deleted and replaced with the files from Device A
</code></pre>
Thanks!<p>PS: If you're interested, sign up for updates on http://www.projectmeadow.com
======
kevin_rubyhouse
I don't understand how this is different? Option 1 sounds like MSFT SkyDrive
and option 2 sounds like Dropbox. Just looking for what's different.

Oh! This is for a laptop, not an app like the two I mentioned?

~~~
burrows
Correct, a laptop is the endgame.

Our initial release will however be software that you can run on your current
system.

> I don't understand how this is different? Option 1 sounds like MSFT SkyDrive
> and option 2 sounds like Dropbox. Just looking for what's different.

The cases being described in the post are _not_ the primary use case. Those
cases describe users who aren't sure whether they wont to commit their entire
system to project meadow integration.

